# New Liquid Logic Hitting the Streets!



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

no cup holders?


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

The coupe has only one, and it's between the legs within arms reach. If it's cup holders and more cargo capacity that you are after (charcoal in dry bag, load the cargo hatches with ice and throw in drinks and steaks) get the Deuce Coupe. It has 5 cup holders, 3 cargo hatches, and 3 seating positions. If you use the middle position you can paddle it as a solo. Put a 5 pack of Dale's in the cup holders, and one in your hand. That takes care of 6 pretty easily. Good thing it has a skeg, cus you will need it to paddle in a straight line.
It would be the perfect party barge to bring to the Grand.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

It's funny, my wife has been bugging me to get her a lake kayak and I have been fighting her on it. Now this looks like the perfect weapon for her. She wants to get into kayaking, but nothing too extreme (class II/III). This boat seems perfect. I showed her last night and she's already bugging me about it, but I want a new creeker!! Damn it!! :mrgreen:

Looks sweet!!


----------

